# HELP!!! 4 MO pup ate beer bottle cap?



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm not positive, but I think my pup might have just swallowed a beer bottle cap.

Should I induce vomiting?

Wait and see if it passes and or if she looks off?

Go to emerg vet?


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Vet said to watch her and check her poops over the next couple of days.

Hope my little baby will be ok


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

OMG! I'm such a worry wart! 
At least you called the vet...of course, I'd be there getting X-rays and swiping hubby's credit card.
But, that's just me.

I swear those pups get into everything! 
And, seems like it's ALWAYS nights, weekends and holidays!
I hope she'll be ok?

Kat


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks...I know, I'm a worry wart too.

But I guess, what can they do? x-ray to see if it's there...then what?

She said they don't recommend trying to have her vomit something like that up.

Would they automatically do surgery if it was in there, or only if it was a problem?


----------



## wink-_-wink (Aug 12, 2012)

lol I can't take Hero outside without him eating or trying to eat EVERYTHING he sees, rocks, dirt, woochips, bugs, ANYTHING! lol


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm just the type to be running to the vet...I would NOT induce vomiting!
Coming back up could be a real problem.

If you decide to go, It should show up on an X-ray and they can determine what treatment is best. ( And then you'd know if it was actually IN HER).

My concern is the edges on the caps. My hubby drinks bottled beer and the caps have those jagged edges. (No one in _this house_ would get any sleep with me worrying all weekend and waiting for poop!)

Blackshep, it's up to you...Can't tell you what to do. sorry . I have an ER Vet...they know us well.
Kat


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

I called her breeder for advice, hopefully she calls back soon.

I just don't know what the vets office would do besides an xray to confirm if she'd ate it, they seem to be on the wait and see train of thought.

I know our labs ate bottle caps before and they lived to tell, but I am so stressed out now with my own pup!


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

I hope she'll be ok...

If you decide not to go, I'd just watch her. 
At 4 months, everything's scary...for me anyway. 
Keep us posted .


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

What makes you think she ate it? Was she counter/coffee table surfing?


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

It was on the coffee table I wnet in to the other room for about 30 seconds then came back and it's gone.

I have no idea waht to do. I don't have a problem taking her for xrays, but are tehy just going to say "yep, it's there"wait and see if it passes.

If so, there's no point in going. I hate to think they'd want to do surgery or something?!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

they only get into everythings that's available to them
or when you're not watching them, i swear.



KatsMuse said:


> OMG! I'm such a worry wart!
> At least you called the vet...of course, I'd be there getting X-rays and swiping hubby's credit card.
> But, that's just me.
> 
> ...


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

So dumb, I ALWAYS crate her if I leave her and I'd just cleaned up, it was the only thing she could have gotten, so of course she did.

Totally my fault, I am SO MAD at myself right now.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> they only get into everythings that's available to them
> or when you're not watching them, i swear.


Oh, you are so right, Doggiedad ...
Things happen so easily when you aren't watching or everything's available to them.

Anyway, blackshep ...hope she will be ok.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Check this out:
My dog might have swallowed a beer bottle cap last night. Im - JustAnswer

http://www.justanswer.com/dog-health/27cvn-yo-70lb-black-lab-ate-beer-bottle-cap-yesterday.html


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> Check this out:
> My dog might have swallowed a beer bottle cap last night. Im - JustAnswer
> 
> My 1 yo, 70lb black lab ate a beer bottle cap yesterday. He - JustAnswer


THis pup is only 4 months old...


----------



## TANDB (Dec 12, 2005)

I could have sworn when my pup was that age that he ate a small buckle off of my sandal. I searched frantically everywhere for it. Vet said to watch him, which I did, very closely for days. Don't you know I found that buckle weeks later! Hope your pup ends up being ok as we'll. Did you get a flashlight and look under the couch?


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

I did peek under the couch, but I'll grab a flashlight and take another look.

Just an update, nothing in her poop today, btu she's eating, drinking playing like her usual self. She looks completely normal. If she doesn't pass anything tonight and I can't find it spit out somewhere I'll call my vet int he morning and get an xray done.

What a stupid thing to let happen! I'd just given her a new bully stick to chew on too.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I'd be worried about the pleated edges and sharp points scapping and doing damage to the intestine.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

TANDB said:


> I could have sworn when my pup was that age that he ate a small buckle off of my sandal. I searched frantically everywhere for it. Vet said to watch him, which I did, very closely for days. Don't you know I found that buckle weeks later! Hope your pup ends up being ok as we'll. Did you get a flashlight and look under the couch?


I LOVE YOU!!!!!!!!! :wub:


I looked again with the flashlight, I could barely see it, but there it was. I had to go up to my elbow under the couch to get it, it was that far back.

WHAT A RELIEF!!!

Thanks everyone, I was so worried!!!!


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

YAY! 
:happyboogie::happyboogie::happyboogie:

LOL!


----------



## TANDB (Dec 12, 2005)

Phew! glad you found it!


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

blackshep said:


> I looked again with the flashlight, I could barely see it, but there it was. I had to go up to my elbow under the couch to get it, it was that far back.
> 
> WHAT A RELIEF!!!
> 
> Thanks everyone, I was so worried!!!!



I'm so glad and relieved you found that blasted bottle cap!! PHEEEWW!
I was getting worried just reading, I'm so glad there were good news in the end. :wild:


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

The next time your pup eats something she shouldn't like that feed her bread. Bread will bind around the item and will help it pass.
My pup at the plastic lens whole from my glasses, about 2 inches long and 1 inch wide. I fed her bread and more bread. She passed it without a problem


----------

